# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  natural antiseptic

## brianmcph

hi people, 
In summer I want to go camping. I would like to get some survival skills. I worry about absence of medical aid. For example, what can I use or take as antiseptic? 
Thanks

----------


## crashdive123

Where will you be going (general area - specifics are not necessary) and how long will you be going for?

In my first aid kit (you may see it abbreviated FAK) I carry antiseptic wipes, a small container of hand sanitizer and antibiotic ointment.

----------


## Mischief

A lot depends on the activity you will be doing. For a casual walk at a beach or park not much is required, if however, your activities are of a more  adventuress in nature enroll in  the Red Cross first aid course and consult you Dr.

----------


## brianmcph

> Where will you be going (general area - specifics are not necessary) and how long will you be going for?
> 
> In my first aid kit (you may see it abbreviated FAK) I carry antiseptic wipes, a small container of hand sanitizer and antibiotic ointment.


as this is will be my first trip, it will be locally. Somewhere in the West Tennessee.
the period - 3-5 days

----------


## pete lynch

If this is your 1st trip, at least take a FAK with you as backup.

----------


## druid

well, you can take any common antiseptic into the wild with you - or forage what you can find around you. Honey has been used to preserve mummies in Egypt for thousands of years; pine sap; cattails; Birch tar; and black walnut mash all have antiseptic qualities to them.

In fact, watch this video series on medicinal plants

----------


## druid

Another that might be common to TN is moonshine:

----------


## Wildthang

I carry a small jar of honey, its a great antiseptic and food as well! A true multipurpose substance!

----------


## Wild man

Yarrow is common in most states and easy to identify. It has antiseptic as well as pain relieving qualities. Another is Indian root.

----------


## Billofthenorth

I believe this is a post WWI report. FWIW.

https://www.botanical.com/botanical/.../mossph54.html

"Sphagnum Moss was also used during the War in conjunction with Garlic, one of the best antiseptics. The Government bought up tons of the bulbs, which were sent out to the front; the raw juice expressed, diluted with water, was put on swabs of sterilized Sphagnum Moss and applied to wounds...

...Peat Tar---In connexion with the uses of Spaghnum Moss as a dressing for wounds, mention should be made of the Tar extracted from the Peat on which the Moss isusually found growing.

The Peat Tar contains similar antiseptic and preservative properties as the Moss itself - conclusively demonstrated by the fact that bodies of animals have lain buried in peat bogs for years, and when accidentally disinterred have been found in a state of perfect preservation."

----------


## Mazer

All great responses - a small pocket sized first aid kit with an antibiotic, water purifying tablets, some imodium (for tummy issues) moleskin, 2X2 gauze pads and band aids is perfect. If one really thinks about it, FAKs are rarely used. You need not bring a lot. If you think about the biggest issues in the woods small cuts, sprains and strains are the biggest issues other than tummy troubles - you can get band-aids which are impregnated with antibiotics if you want to keep things super light weight. Two more considerations are how many people are going with you and what is the environment you will be in. Most people stay to trails and if you are with more than one more person, talk with them about what they carry

----------


## InTheShadows

If you have pine trees the sap is antiseptic so you can actually use the bark as a bandage and just tie it on. It also helps close small wounds. There's many other plants you can use but i'd say pine is the most common.

----------


## alaskabushman

> I carry a small jar of honey, its a great antiseptic and food as well! A true multipurpose substance!


I'm partial to honey myself, I even use it at home. I seem to heal faster when I use it.

----------


## Batch

Spider webs are natural antiseptic and anti-fungal. It is rich in vitamin K which helps blood clotting. It is naturally adhesive as well. It is biologicly neutral, so it doesn't trigger infection or cause an immuno reaction.

Atleast, here in South Florida, spider webs are easy to find. Giant Golden Orb Weavers are locally abundant. During the day just look for thier web over game trails. At night the quickest way to find a web without using a flash light is to walk anywhere and pray that you don't run into one. You'll have a face full in seconds!

A Moore Haven boy used a spider web to stop the bleeding when an alligator bit his arm off.




> Gary Beck, a friend, said Langdale popped out of the water, screaming "call the paramedics, my arm is gone."
> 
> Langdale, who said adrenaline was flowing, managed to get to the other side of the river. His friends called 911 and he stanched the bleeding by squeezing what was left of his arm between his legs. He said when he tried to walk, he fell into a cactus.
> 
> "It was there that I found spider webs that I also used to stop the bleeding, he said. I kept telling myself that people die when they start hyperventilating. So I kept telling myself to breath.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/07/10...rm-in-fla.html

----------


## Batch

Roman soldiers used a mixture of honey and vinegar to cleanse wounds and protect against infection before applying a spider web bandage.

----------


## OMark

Not sure about that region, but as mentioned above Yarrow is an easy to identify plant and generally pretty abundant.

----------

